# Oak



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 9, 2005)

I have a 3oz pack of med toasted oak cubesfrom geo, my blueberry wine is still sitting on the fines, I was going to rack it and add the oak for a month or two, anyone see any problems with this?


----------



## Bill B (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Stinkie, 


I think you'll befine.Checking my notes I racked to secondary, then after that was completed I reracked and added Oak for 10 weeks. I then racked off the oak and aded finings. Im now waiting to bottle. Maybe an extra racking but the wine is nice and clear with a nice flavor and aroma. Ill add wine conditioner at bottling time to around 1.015. 


Bill


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks Bill, I just tried a 1/2 bottle of my 100% welches wine and it
has a little bite still (5 weeks in the bottle) I didn't sweeten, I
think I will sweeten the Blueberry, I have a lot of work in it and
would like it to turn out well.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 9, 2005)

Sounds like a good plan. What type of blueberry is this? Don't forget to save your wood for your smoker when you take it off the oak!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 10, 2005)

Wild Maine blueberrys.


----------



## Hippie (Jun 10, 2005)

I was going to say the same thing about smoking with the oak. Rinse it off and lay it out to dry in the sun, then use it in that SS 009 Cookshack!


----------

